# wireless sub



## benniebeeker (Mar 26, 2012)

klipsch wa-2 - does anyone have any experience with it??? is there a delay in signal?? does it a take more time to detect a signal and power on????


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, I do not have experience with this model. From Klipsch's web description it's "plug and play" which would _imply_ that's it's simple to use. I doubt that there would be any _major/significant _delay; most subs use an "auto-on" feature that powers-on the sub's amp when it detects a signal for a second or so anyway. 

"The two-piece kit, composed of a transmitter and a receiver, conducts a simple pairing process that syncs the transmitter and receiver the first time they are used; after that, the sub is automatically activated when ready for use."


I love the idea of a wireless sub and _doubt_ that there would be any major delay problems after initial set-up; someone that has direct experience with this will chime-in at some point and correct me if my assumptions are wrong.


----------



## spurdarren (Jan 11, 2012)

I know that Hsu has the ULS 15 sub that is wireless. I have read that people said that the wireless worked good. I could see wireless phones and game controllers being an issue. In my opinion you are usually giving something up when you go wireless.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Outlaw Audio makes a great unit called the OAW3 that can work with any sub.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> Outlaw Audio makes a great unit called the OAW3 that can work with any sub.


:T:T


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wgmontgomery said:


> I doubt that there would be any _major/significant _delay; most subs use an "auto-on" feature that powers-on the sub's amp when it detects a signal for a second or so anyway.


I do not know this sub but:
1. All subs with an active crossover will introduce some audio delay unless you can bypass the crossover.
2. All wireless transmission links that I have used will inevitably introduce some audio delay.
3. The delays are on the order of milliseconds, so they will not have much, if any, effect on the sub turning on in response to a signal. However, they will affect the "distance" setting for the sub that you set on the AVR but, if your AVR uses an auto-setup with a mic (Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC, etc.), that will be taken into the measurements.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> However, they will affect the "distance" setting for the sub that you set on the AVR but, if your AVR uses an auto-setup with a mic (Audyssey, YPAO, MCACC, etc.), that will be taken into the measurements.


Thanks Kal! I remember Stereophile's review of a B&W sub; if I recall it correctly, you concluded that the DSP's latency caused the sub to be "misplaced" during the auto set-up. In other words, the time that it took for the sub's DSP corrections to run made the sub appear as if it was located in a different location than where it was actually placed. I'll dig-out my back issues and re-read the review; I know that the it was fairly recent.

If we use the ~1ms delay per foot to correct for this (the actually number is ~10% higher, so it's 3.3 ms/meter) wouldn't it be fairly easy to correct for the increased delay caused by the DSP's latency, or is it a "non-factor?" 

This is just a thought; I'd _love_ to get your opinion!! Thanks!! Also, thanks for your insight into wireless subs; as I stated in my original post, I don't use *any* wireless subs (even my BDP is hardwired!!), so your experience and input is greatly appreciated! 


Here are a couple of links that might help explain the delay in case someone needs/wants more info: 
http://www.recordinginstitute.com/da...304delcor.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...ubwoofers.html


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wgmontgomery said:


> Thanks Kal! I remember Stereophile's review of a B&W sub; if I recall it correctly, you concluded that the DSP's latency caused the sub to be "misplaced" during the auto set-up. In other words, the time that it took for the sub's DSP corrections to run made the sub appear as if it was located in a different location than where it was actually placed. I'll dig-out my back issues and re-read the review; I know that the it was fairly recent.


This is common today.



> If we use the ~1ms delay per foot to correct for this (the actually number is ~10% higher, so it's 3.3 ms/meter) wouldn't it be fairly easy to correct for the increased delay caused by the DSP's latency, or is it a "non-factor?"


Correction is easy as you suggest but whether it is a "factor" depends on the context and the auditor.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> This is common today.
> 
> Correction is easy as you suggest but whether it is a "factor" depends on the context and the auditor.


Thanks. I'll pull-out the back issue and see if it sheds a bit more light on the subject. :reading:

BTW-if anyone reads this and is unsure what we mean by "correction" I'll be happy to explain.


----------

